# 38 pounds of oranges in my house and no recipe



## arcticsid (Feb 5, 2009)

Now what? should I peel, freeze, squeeze, help me please. I was kinda wondering should I peel all of them , and then freeze them? Freeze em in the rinds, then squish? I also bought a couple containers of white grape juice, if I need it. I am ready to tanke the "plunge", I would appreciate your alls help. Please advise. I tried hard, and I can't think of anything that you can by here for 50 cents a pound, and mean even like pasta. So I was lucky to find these oranges, and they look good, the gal running the produce section said they have "tons", if you could help me out here I may be making something special. $19 for a case of oranges is almost unheard of here.
Thanks Gang
Troy


----------



## peagen (Feb 5, 2009)

I posted a receipe on your other thread about your oranges yeaterday along with some results of the wine. you should be able to tweak that to get what you want.


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 5, 2009)

Sorry Pae, didn't mean to double post. How should I prepare these oranges, peel em, than smash em, then, squeeze em and then?
Thanks for sending me the recipe over.
Troy


----------



## non-grapenut (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey, Troy. I make wine mostly out of "fruit" and not grapes...my experience has been any of the citrus fruits solo can be a mistake...I followed some of the orange recipes posted on this forum and found that if I added squeezed fresh pineapple or some other kind of non-citrus in the must, the wine turned out primo. It's fun to drink the wine, but more fun playing with the chemistry of flavors.


----------



## doc294 (Feb 5, 2009)

ok...I have a book with loads of recipes.

"Peels the oranges THINLY. Avoid the white pitch because it will make the wine bitter. Pour boiling water on the rind and allow to stand for 24 hours then strain the water into your primary bucket with the water and sugar (that your recipe calls for). Cut all the oranges in half and squeeze the juice into that bucket and stir until all the sugar is dissolved, then add yeast, nutrient, and PECTIC enzyme. If you're using general wine yeast, in 2-3 days, you can strain the mix from the bucket into a fermenting jar and fit with an airlock. Rack it when it clears, age 2-3 months, then can bottle."

That's the instructions with this recipe in my book. I've never done it, however.


----------



## doc294 (Feb 5, 2009)

non-grapenut said:


> Hey, Troy. I make wine mostly out of "fruit" and not grapes...my experience has been any of the citrus fruits solo can be a mistake...I followed some of the orange recipes posted on this forum and found that if I added squeezed fresh pineapple or some other kind of non-citrus in the must, the wine turned out primo. It's fun to drink the wine, but more fun playing with the chemistry of flavors.



That sounds awesome...that would really sweeten it.


----------



## non-grapenut (Feb 5, 2009)

Boy! Peeling them sounds SO MUCH easier than what I did! I juiced them all...my hand cramped for days. Dam.


----------



## peagen (Feb 5, 2009)

I put a sieve over a bowl and put cheese cloth in it. Then juiced the oranges over that. Then I wrapped up the cheese cloth and put it in the must. I left in the must for about a week.


----------



## Kivanc (Dec 5, 2010)

I broke the oranges into sections and removed all the seeds. Then removed all white pith as I could. Droped them in a blender and liquefied with a cup of water.

I got approximately 18 litres of orange must. My wine yeast isn't in packet so how much table spoons of yeast should I put into the must.

Thank you


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 5, 2010)

Funny thing, I wonder why people keep pulling up old threads from Troy in the last few days instead of starting new a new thread. Being from Turkey what other kinds of wine do you make over there?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 5, 2010)

Being Oranges which can be acidic and har to start Id use 2 full tbls's and get the yeast started before adding it your must. Use nutrient with this one please.


----------



## Kivanc (Dec 5, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Funny thing, I wonder why people keep pulling up old threads from Troy in the last few days instead of starting new a new thread. Being from Turkey what other kinds of wine do you make over there?



At the south cost of Turkey for instance in Antalya, people make quince wine but I haven't tried. In inner Anatolia we have the famous grapes "Kalecik Karasi" and "Okuz Gozu". I recently made wine from "Kalecik Karasi"; there will be a wine ceremony on Wednesday and people going to taste my wine. I'll let you know how good is it.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 5, 2010)

Good luck on the wine tasting. How long as that wine aged?


----------



## Kivanc (Dec 5, 2010)

it has been 3 months.


----------



## Kivanc (Dec 5, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Being Oranges which can be acidic and har to start Id use 2 full tbls's and get the yeast started before adding it your must. Use nutrient with this one please.



I've also found a recipe at http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/reques33.asp which says ".... Add boiling water and stir well to dissolve the sugar. Cover and set aside to cool. When cooled to 70-75 degrees F., add yeast." 

Does it makes difference if I sprinkle the yeast over just after when the must cools as mentioned.


----------



## ameinecke (Jan 20, 2011)

*My Orange Wine Experience So Far*

Hey All!

I started my first orange wine this past Saturday using a recipe from the book _The Home Winemaker's Companion: Secrets, Recipes, and Know-How for Making 115 Great-Tasting Wines_. It is a great resource with a bunch of easy to follow recipes. You can find it by searching for its title on Amazon. I wish I could post the link, but I am still to new to the forum. 

I purchased about 60 lbs of oranges for it to make 5 gallons of orange wine. Found the oranges for cheap at Costco for $6 for 8 lbs. I had to start off with thinly peeling about 30 oranges and dropping the peels into my primary along with some boiling water overnight. There is no real explanation as to why you do this, and still I don't have a clue besides my guess that you are getting aromatics out of the peels.

Afterwords I juiced the rest with a Black and Decker citrus juicer, and blended the already peeled orange slices (after removing the pith because that can make your wine uber bitter) until liquefied, then strained them into the primary. 

I added then a gallon of water, a pound of raisins, 12 lbs of cane sugar, grape tannin, and yeast nutrients. Once my temp became agreeable, then added my yeast. I used Enoferm ICV-D47 yeast so it would come out a little more dry. 

I just moved it from my primary to secondary, leaving behind the must, and now I wait for the fermentation process to naturally complete. Then I will be leaving it in the secondary for the next month, then I will rack and repeat the process for the next 3 months. Then I bottle, wait a while and hopefully will have a great tasting wine!

I hope this helps anyone who is thinking about making an orange wine.


----------



## inaltopistola (Jan 30, 2013)

Interesting about the peel addition. I tasted some orange wine before and it seemed to lack a lot of complexity compared with grape wine. I'm thinking that you will get some good orange oil and maybe a sort of tannin type complexity to it with the way your going about it. I would be interested in comparing these two, sounds fun. Good luck!


----------



## seth8530 (Jan 30, 2013)

Necro-postia is frowned on (; BTW welcome to the forums!


----------



## inaltopistola (Jan 30, 2013)

seth8530 said:


> Necro-postia is frowned on (; BTW welcome to the forums!



Funny, didn't even notice the day, let alone the year! Thanks


----------



## bydash (Sep 8, 2014)

Don't waste it make the juice and drink it.


----------

